# Chemical Guys 'Cutting' Polishes 721 778 700



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've recently purchased some Chemical Guys Hex-Logic pads and I've noticed the 3 cutting polishes CG also offer. I presume these are recommended with the Hex-Logic pads? Has anyone had any experience with these 3 polishes?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes Charley they are designed around each other.
The new polishes are water based and do not require high RPMs to work effectively.
The Hex design help keep the heat down, hold the polish within the pad and extend the working times.

I can see them possibly becoming more widely use in the coming months due to the change in temperature as Menzerna can sometime become problematic.

Gordon.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm also very curious since CG also sells the CGC and the CUT series.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

agreed with Gordon, good products and i have noticed they work longer than other i have used. so not as much product being used. not used to 700 yet but will be on my crimbo list. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

These are the new line of polishes. If I had to be critical about the older ones. The main problems with them was dusting. The new ones again do not have these issues.

But the old school products, for want to call them something else still have there place.
I Cant comment on the true make up of the new lines as In fairness dont know. Whats been added. But they certainly have made a big improvement in them.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Yes Charley they are designed around each other.
> The new polishes are water based and do not require high RPMs to work effectively.
> The Hex design help keep the heat down, hold the polish within the pad and extend the working times.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply :thumb: I reckon I'll place an order for them then, as I had problems with the Menz polishes the other day (presumably due to the cold).

Are there any other polishes you'd recommend with the Hex pads?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

the pro polish was very good with the black head


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

+1


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

As mentioned above the new Polishes are designed to work along with the Hex Logic pads ,longer working times with little or no dusting being the main benefits ,water based polishes 
With the Hex Logic pads being slightly thinner the design helps maintain the polish on the face of the pad instead of being drawn into the center


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

any chance of doing a sample run on them dave 100ml or so at a good price sure alot would like to try them


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Forgot to mention they come in 3 grades ,light.medium and heavy :thumb:


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Are they also suited for hard paint (like Menzerna)?
I heard these polishes lack a little cut on hard paint.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The new paint correction 3 will be a breeze on hard paint :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Dave, could you tell me how the newer compounds are compared to the older "Cut 1,0 series"?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The newer compounds are completely different

They are water based and there is virtually no dusting 
The cutting ability of the compounds is greatly improved 
They give a greater working time and work on all weather climates 
Due to being water based you dont need to use as much compound as the revious range ,a little goes a long way 
They make cleaning pads a lot easier also 


Hope that helps


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

david g said:


> The newer compounds are completely different
> 
> They are water based and there is virtually no dusting
> The cutting ability of the compounds is greatly improved
> ...


Thanks, Dave :thumb:

But I don´t get it why make 3 compounds, who is rather abrasive? One is a 1000, one is 1200 and the 3rd is a 1800 grit compound? I miss a 3000 grit compound since I don´t want to remove to much clear.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds interesting.
Who has already used these compounds? And how do they compare to Poorboy's SSR, Menzerna, etc.?
(e.g. ease of use, quality of finish, ability to use these products in warm/cold/humid conditions, ...)

I already have some SSR1 and I want some 'stronger' stuff. Candidates are SSR2 or Monello Mezzo (=Menzerna), but the CG seems promising.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Porta said:


> Thanks, Dave :thumb:
> 
> But I don´t get it why make 3 compounds, who is rather abrasive? One is a 1000, one is 1200 and the 3rd is a 1800 grit compound? I miss a 3000 grit compound since I don´t want to remove to much clear.


I use ProPolish+ as a finishing polish. Works great on DA and rotary. No dusting and long working time


----------



## Erik Mejia (Jan 1, 2009)

Are these the same in the States as they are in the UK? What I mean is do they have different names here? I can't seem to find them on the CG website.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Erik Mejia said:


> Are these the same in the States as they are in the UK? What I mean is do they have different names here? I can't seem to find them on the CG website.


Great question, I was going to ask that too!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I believe they will be launched next week in the states otherwise you can order them by phoning CG in the USA


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks David, I will keep an eye out for them to appear on the CG website!


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

david g said:


> I believe they will be launched next week in the states otherwise you can order them by phoning CG in the USA


Are these polishes now available in USA? I can't find any info on the USA site. I'm looking for a backup for Menzerna 3.02 and i'm wondering if Paint Correction 3 will do the trick.


----------

